# OPPO a3s - ROOTING



## Renhardt (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi All, 
I just wanted to ask if Rooting in Oppo a3s (Model: CPH1803) is possible.
I'm afraid to try rooting it because I haven't found any Rooting tutorials in YouTube and Google. I think it's because this was a new release. Sorry about my English grammar I hope you understand it. 

I hope someone OPPO a3s user whom successfully rooting this Model will notice this thread.
Thank you for the help.

•Android 8.1.0


----------



## raizo1912 (Oct 22, 2018)

Me too


----------



## cipetonk (Oct 23, 2018)

some sites on google search result say kingroot is able to root oppo a3s, but there are no comments to prove the truth
so I don't try it


----------



## ichi730 (Nov 6, 2018)

Do we have an update on how to root oppo a3s?


----------



## Renhardt (Nov 7, 2018)

ichi730 said:


> Do we have an update on how to root oppo a3s?

Click to collapse



Nothing yet:crying:


----------



## Renhardt (Nov 7, 2018)

cipetonk said:


> some sites on google search result say kingroot is able to root oppo a3s, but there are no comments to prove the truth
> so I don't try it

Click to collapse



I tried but Oppo A3s won't even let to open that Kingrôot App.


----------



## autorun28 (Nov 23, 2018)

Renhardt said:


> I tried but Oppo A3s won't even let to open that Kingrôot App.

Click to collapse



Know how to unlock BootLoader first.


----------



## jhomar262014 (Dec 5, 2018)

autorun28 said:


> Know how to unlock BootLoader first.

Click to collapse



fastboot is disabled.  i cant unlock the bootloader


----------



## scarletdevil25 (Dec 10, 2018)

jhomar262014 said:


> fastboot is disabled.  i cant unlock the bootloader

Click to collapse



Fastboot isn't disabled, the fastboot binarues simply don't exist, OPPO removes them for some reason and as far as I know there sre no available installation files for them at the moment.

considering how bloated ColorOS is compared ro it's base system MIUI, I find this move very ****ty on their part


----------



## iimamsusilo (Dec 11, 2018)

*TWRP*

help friends friends of recovery developer experts. I want to install recovery for OPPO A3S with CPH1803 android 8.1 model. but I did not find it in the developer twrp forum. please help the experts. thank you very much.


----------



## Chronic Zaman (Dec 15, 2018)

I hope there are procedures


----------



## fil3s (Dec 19, 2018)

Fries help me root mi oppo r11s:crying: ive got the flashing files but no method -_-


----------



## Gokulk66 (Jan 30, 2019)

*Guys those who have pc please try to make a twrp*

I found a video on the YouTube maybe it will be helpfull...:good: xda is not allowing me to post the link so im leaving a thumbnail.


----------



## Gokulk66 (Jan 31, 2019)

*Anyone send me a stock recovery file*

Trying to make twrp on android


----------



## ouryuuken12 (Mar 5, 2019)

*Can't root*

So there's no way to root OPPO A3s?
Now i'm sad:crying:


----------



## SG_VIPER (Mar 13, 2019)

What is the best way of going about this? Should we be targeting the Fastboot unlocking or Injection first, or should we be looking at other ways? there is a massive opportunity to make a $100 flagship killer here but Colour OS ruins the experience. Sadly I own the phone now and I don't really want to buy another one.


----------



## Gokulk66 (Mar 14, 2019)

*Somebody please send me the stock recovery img please*

I'm trying to make a twrp for oppo a3s so pls send the stock recovery img as fast as you can


----------



## Gokulk66 (Mar 15, 2019)

*Im quitting*

So nobody wants a twrp:fingers-crossed:


----------



## ouryuuken12 (Mar 27, 2019)

*How?*



Gokulk66 said:


> So nobody wants a twrp:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



I want to help if i know how, but i'm a noob of this kind of things


----------



## SilentaKnight (Mar 29, 2019)

*Binary Removed*

As per the research , Oppo removed the Fastboot Binary and Secure the Bootloader .Right...?
So can we Not flesh the Binary file on bootloader fro the enable Fastboot...??


----------



## Renhardt (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi All, 
I just wanted to ask if Rooting in Oppo a3s (Model: CPH1803) is possible.
I'm afraid to try rooting it because I haven't found any Rooting tutorials in YouTube and Google. I think it's because this was a new release. Sorry about my English grammar I hope you understand it. 

I hope someone OPPO a3s user whom successfully rooting this Model will notice this thread.
Thank you for the help.

•Android 8.1.0


----------



## Gokulk66 (Mar 29, 2019)

*Really a dumb phone*

Oppo a3s is a dumb phone cant root ,no develepers. Ram management is dumb many bloatwares:angel:


----------



## fil3s (Apr 5, 2019)

With the R17 pro and the find X , pretty sure you gotta submit a 'depth test' and get permission to unlock. Could be same 

I get this wired OEM unlock - allow unlocking of the app loading guide'


----------



## Gokulk66 (Apr 7, 2019)

*Bootloader*

The new update has the oem *bootloader* unlocking option in developer option any pls test i dont have a computer pls make a twrp........ thank u


----------



## Gokulk66 (Apr 19, 2019)

*GUYS IS THERE REALLY A WORKING WAY ROOT OPPO A3S PLSSSS HELP:crying::crying:*


----------



## fil3s (Apr 26, 2019)

There is useful thread here with instructions to root the China a3s , maybe it will work on export variant


----------



## Gokulk66 (May 9, 2019)

*Twrp*

Guys any one try to make a twrp for this plsssssssssss


----------



## Fritz06 (May 11, 2019)

Renhardt said:


> I tried but Oppo A3s won't even let to open that Kingrôot App.

Click to collapse



i open the the kingroot app using "parallel space app"
but the rooting process has no progress. 1% steady.
i wait an hour still no progress.


----------



## Gokulk66 (May 31, 2019)

Fritz06 said:


> i open the the kingroot app using "parallel space app"
> but the rooting process has no progress. 1% steady.
> i wait an hour still no progress.

Click to collapse



Cant root with kingroot bro kingroot is only for Android under 6.x need to be rooted with twrp or qfill method


----------



## fil3s (Jun 22, 2019)

Get a rootable phone aka - not oppo. It's what I did

Oppo make good hardware, but they are near impossible to root


----------



## ChainsterStrings (Jul 2, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> There is useful thread here with instructions to root the China a3s , maybe it will work on export variant

Click to collapse



Is someone here try this already?


----------



## stringinteger (Jul 21, 2019)

jhomar262014 said:


> fastboot is disabled.  i cant unlock the bootloader

Click to collapse



flash with .zip via install storage, zip flashable, fill it with emmc_appsboot, if you are having trouble getting through Qfill, I've tried oppo and the bootloader is disabled, and it works...


----------



## Siddiq akbar (Aug 2, 2019)

*Oppo a3s root*



stringinteger said:


> flash with .zip via install storage, zip flashable, fill it with emmc_appsboot, if you are having trouble getting through Qfill, I've tried oppo and the bootloader is disabled, and it works...

Click to collapse



Plzz sir I m a layman would you elaborate it in simple words , I really want to root my oppo a3s


----------



## fian02 (Sep 19, 2019)

stringinteger said:


> flash with .zip via install storage, zip flashable, fill it with emmc_appsboot, if you are having trouble getting through Qfill, I've tried oppo and the bootloader is disabled, and it works...

Click to collapse



How to i get emmc_appsboot?


----------



## kollolshahriar521 (Sep 21, 2019)

Is Anyone Try Magisk Root??


----------



## fil3s (Sep 27, 2019)

kollolshahriar521 said:


> Is Anyone Try Magisk Root??

Click to collapse



No fastboot you'd have to use ozip2zip extract the boot img, patch it with magisk then place it in the ozip then zip it up. _And_ sign&encrypt it again.


----------



## k5235 (Oct 18, 2019)

*Oppo A3S , Someone try ?*

is someone try the link below ?
oppo.officialsforums.com/custom-rom-oppo-a3s-lineageos-15-oreo


----------



## Chronic Zaman (Nov 19, 2019)

Anyone successfully rooted their a3s?


----------



## Amanks (Dec 8, 2019)

Anybody tried this link?


----------



## Keanupy (Dec 25, 2019)

Would How to Unlock Bootloader, Install TWRP, and Root Oppo A3s by Lords of Android on youtube work?


----------



## Gokulk66 (Jan 25, 2020)

*No files*



Amanks said:


> Anybody tried this link?

Click to collapse



Cant download anything from this link if anyone downloaded please share the link


----------



## Renhardt (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi All, 
I just wanted to ask if Rooting in Oppo a3s (Model: CPH1803) is possible.
I'm afraid to try rooting it because I haven't found any Rooting tutorials in YouTube and Google. I think it's because this was a new release. Sorry about my English grammar I hope you understand it. 

I hope someone OPPO a3s user whom successfully rooting this Model will notice this thread.
Thank you for the help.

•Android 8.1.0


----------



## pommz10 (Jan 30, 2020)

you can unlock bootloader via developers options.


----------



## danzyy18 (Jan 31, 2020)

Is it possible? If it is, can someone explain it step by step? Or maybe I'll just buy a new phone from another brand :'(


----------



## Shiroyuki82 (Feb 1, 2020)

Rooting Oppo A3s is technically ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE if we're just gonna talk in the current resources that users have, which is ADB and OTA Support.

Oppo A3s doesn't have sources, fastboot binaries, edl mode. i can do the job if it just have what i needed. porting is irrelevant in this job btw. so mostly building/compiling is needed.

---------- Post added at 03:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 AM ----------

nevertheless, Debloating and Adopt process is present in which you can increase free ram (technically, by debloating - debloating will uninstall all unnecessary system apps making cpu load and ram usage lower than normal rate) and free storage (adopt SD Card as Internal). so yea, have fun finding root in this device for nothing. oppo gives more security but well yea most of us here needs root (actually not me).


----------



## AndreyKazTar (Feb 8, 2020)

*режим фастбута*

*I am not responsible for your damaged phones, everything you do, do it yourself and bear full responsibility for yourself.
*
Hi.
I want to warn you about the fact that you yourself can find resources where they allegedly talk about how you can successfully get root rights using applications such as King root and the like. Do not get fooled by this nonsense. King root and others like them, which can be put on the device with an ordinary apk file, are not able to give root rights to this phone. Anyway, the same King root only supports android up to version 5. It is possible to get root with its help on the 6 android, but not on many devices. But on Android 7 and above, using it will get the root, in principle, is not possible.
The problem is not even that we have a locked bootloader (without which it is not possible to install tvrp, patched boot, and possibly root), but there is no possibility to use fastboot mode. And without this mode, the bootloader cannot be unlocked. The "craftsmen" from ORRO removed the fastboot executive files from the phone, and thereby deprived the ability to use fastboot mode to further unlock the bootloader.
But I found one article supposedly solving this problem. Its essence is that through the regular recovery menu (which is called by pressing the power and volume buttons down on the phone off), a certain archive is flashed and thereby enabling the fastboot oem unlock command to be activated via fastboot, which unlocks the bootloader.
So, as I have not seen real reviews on this subject, and considering that the phone was recently purchased (although it’s used, it’s in good condition), I’m afraid to do these manipulations with the bootloader.


----------



## Gokulk66 (Mar 4, 2020)

*Oppo a3s themes and mods Channel*

Hi guys i started a oppo a3s themes and mods channel. Anyone  Interested can join here tnx..

Oppo A3s themes and mods
https://t.me/oppo_a3s


----------



## vishal230293 (Apr 22, 2020)

I found a file named update.zip in hidden folders in my oppo a3s cph1853
i dont know why this is in a hidden folder named .OTA
I tried to flash this update.zip  in stock recovery but it says instalattion failed.  Can anyone find what it is
h.t.t.p.s:// drive .google.com /file/d/12Qy89uncMe_Q5ATJoLCnKcj_uBAObgOo/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## vishal230293 (May 2, 2020)

Gokulk66 said:


> Trying to make twrp on android

Click to collapse



htt.ps://drive.google.com/folderview?id=12Mr3zF9xrc0aRHttmlUsd4CNVJwA6DeP
see this magisk patch boot.img and twrp

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------




Gokulk66 said:


> So nobody wants a twrp:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



ht.tps://drive.google.com/folderview?id=12Mr3zF9xrc0aRHttmlUsd4CNVJwA6DeP


----------



## yacineKCL (May 21, 2020)

*can you explain to me what those files are?*

can i now root my oppo A3s if i use those files?


----------



## yacineKCL (May 21, 2020)

*what are those files for? please explain*



vishal230293 said:


> htt.ps://drive.google.com/folderview?id=12Mr3zF9xrc0aRHttmlUsd4CNVJwA6DeP
> see this magisk patch boot.img and twrp
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



what is this??


----------



## Gokulk66 (May 28, 2020)

Bro can you make a video if you have flashed it


----------



## Daucatmoi (Nov 16, 2020)

Bro , can u explan how to do it  its 2year since i saw this topic and it haven't got any change  ,


----------



## Shatrughan123 (Apr 16, 2021)

Oppo A3s root xda please


----------



## ChainsterStrings (Apr 23, 2021)

is this forum already jumped into conclusion that oppo a3s can't root? if so, that's to sadt ): i really want this phone to root.


----------



## xenn last (Jun 18, 2021)

I read all comments since 2018 un this tread but as i see there is no any way for it :-(


----------



## hanifvahora (Jul 18, 2021)

xenn last said:


> I read all comments since 2018 un this tread but as i see there is no any way for it :-(

Click to collapse



Okay


----------



## Bradak (Aug 13, 2021)

Keanupy said:


> Would How to Unlock Bootloader, Install TWRP, and Root Oppo A3s by Lords of Android on youtube work?

Click to collapse



You can do it now in developers option.


----------



## hida.sw (Sep 11, 2021)

Shiroyuki82 said:


> Rooting Oppo A3s is technically ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE if we're just gonna talk in the current resources that users have, which is ADB and OTA Support.
> 
> Oppo A3s doesn't have sources, fastboot binaries, edl mode. i can do the job if it just have what i needed. porting is irrelevant in this job btw. so mostly building/compiling is needed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have noticed that we still can enter to edl mode by pressing version number at recovery mode. But I didn't try it yet.


----------



## RQD Zero (Jun 7, 2022)

vishal230293 said:


> htt.ps://drive.google.com/folderview?id=12Mr3zF9xrc0aRHttmlUsd4CNVJwA6DeP
> see this magisk patch boot.img and twrp
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothin


----------



## RQD Zero (Jun 7, 2022)

AndreyKazTar said:


> *режим фастбута
> 
> I am not responsible for your damaged phones, everything you do, do it yourself and bear full responsibility for yourself.*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



where the link at boi


----------

